# Is SEC Football available on Sirius thru "Best of"?



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

I've searched the forum here, and I've also looked on both the Sirius website and XM website but could not find an answer to this question. Is SEC football part of the College Sports portion of the "Best of XM" package for Sirius subscribers? On Sirius's website, it lists several major conferences and the list does not include the SEC. I was assuming that the SEC would be part of the "Best of XM" college sports, but I can't find a verification of this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Eddie L. said:


> I've searched the forum here, and I've also looked on both the Sirius website and XM website but could not find an answer to this question. Is SEC football part of the College Sports portion of the "Best of XM" package for Sirius subscribers? On Sirius's website, it lists several major conferences and the list does not include the SEC. I was assuming that the SEC would be part of the "Best of XM" college sports, but I can't find a verification of this. Thanks in advance!


Looks like they are keeping out some of the truly "best of XM". No MLB, no SEC, and Sirius subs now have to get the new "best of" package to keep getting NBA games.
I expect there will be some sort of premium package coming, maybe requiring new radios, or else they are holding these things back to prevent people from dumping XM for Sirius w/ Best of........


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

aaronbud said:


> Looks like they are keeping out some of the truly "best of XM". No MLB, no SEC, and Sirius subs now have to get the new "best of" package to keep getting NBA games.
> I expect there will be some sort of premium package coming, maybe requiring new radios, or else they are holding these things back to prevent people from dumping XM for Sirius w/ Best of........


That last statement is too funny. Why would anyone dump XM for Sirius with best of XM when they could just add Best of Sirius to their XM sub?


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> That last statement is too funny. Why would anyone dump XM for Sirius with best of XM when they could just add Best of Sirius to their XM sub?


Yeah, I don't think that is their motivation, but I don't have any idea what their motivation is. Since the two companies are now combined, they wouldn't be "losing" a subscriber if someone switches from XM to Sirius or vice versa.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Eddie L. said:


> Yeah, I don't think that is their motivation, but I don't have any idea what their motivation is. Since the two companies are now combined, they wouldn't be "losing" a subscriber if someone switches from XM to Sirius or vice versa.


The only thing would be that some dual subs may drop one service.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

The SEC games were, in fact, on the Best of XM on Sirius this past weekend. You can find the schedule for the upcoming weekend on Sirius's website late in the week. The games were listed there late last week and were broadcast on Saturday.

Thanks to all for the feedback!


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Eddie L. said:


> The SEC games were, in fact, on the Best of XM on Sirius this past weekend. You can find the schedule for the upcoming weekend on Sirius's website late in the week. The games were listed there late last week and were broadcast on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks to all for the feedback!


I ordered the Best of XM so I could listen to some football games not available on Sirius. But I'm unable to get the stations in the 200's (I can only get channels up to 199) even though my radio (Starmate 4) is supposed to be compatible. Is there something I need to do to access those stations? My account shows that I'm already paying for them.


----------

